# World Bible School



## MichaelNZ (Aug 26, 2016)

I came across the following link: https://www.worldbibleschool.org/

It appears to be an online course for studying the Bible. I had a look and can't see anything theologically suspect about it. Does anyone know anything about it?


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Aug 26, 2016)

Judging by the incoming links they may be related to the Church of Christ:
http://whois.webslookup.com/worldbibleschool.org

Use Google Earth to see the facility located at:
16110 Anderson Mill Road Suite 304 Cedar Park, TX 78613

Also saw some connection to Ghana (the country) in one of the whois entries. Seems likely, given the photos here:
https://www.facebook.com/worldbibleschool/photos


----------



## Edward (Aug 26, 2016)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Judging by the incoming links they may be related to the Church of Christ:



Their statement "WBS is a nondenominational ministry" would support that, since the Church of Christ denomination claims that it isn't a denomination. 

There was also an article mentioning them in "Truth Magazine" http://www.truthmagazine.com/archives/volume31/GOT031096.html which also appears to be CoC related. (See tabs for Churches Seeking Preachers and Preachers Seeking Churches).


----------



## MichaelNZ (Aug 27, 2016)

So if it's Church of Christ, should I sign up for it? I know they believe in baptismal regeneration, but then so do the Lutherans and Anglicans, and I'd have no problem using a Lutheran or Anglican Bible course. What do you think?


----------



## Christianbygrace (Aug 27, 2016)

Baptismal Regeneration is not the only discrepancy involved. Many of the teachers in this movement deny original sin, the doctrines of Grace, and the imputation of Christ' righteousness. Respectfully, I do not believe that they are in any way proclaiming the Gospel of Jesus Christ. The COC is not a Christian movement, but rather is a Pelagianistic/semi-Pelagianistic revival, to say the least. That being the case, I would not encourage anyone to sit under the instruction of those who propagate what the Scriptures categorically condemn.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Aug 27, 2016)

MichaelNZ said:


> So if it's Church of Christ, should I sign up for it? I know they believe in baptismal regeneration, but then so do the Lutherans and Anglicans, and I'd have no problem using a Lutheran or Anglican Bible course. What do you think?


What are you trying to accomplish in your personal studies that you could not at another venue devoid of the issues of this CoC site?

For example,
https://www.biblicaltraining.org/
https://carm.org/online-schools
http://thirdmill.org/seminary/
http://www.tnars.net
http://prbseminary.org

...and so on.


----------

